

About yesterday’s Pingdom outage - noinput
http://blog.pingdom.com/2011/06/22/about-yesterday%E2%80%99s-pingdom-outage/

======
sc68cal
Wow - they only had one location handling sending out alerts??

Message and alert functionality in an application is one of the biggest low-
hanging fruits for moving to a more distributed architecture. To the point
where it's almost a textbook example.

This is most disappointing.

